# anyone keep servals/bobcats/alc on this forums?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

as it says in the title, does anyone keep any of these?

would love to get into keeping one or two of these when i get older because theres no chance the council will let me keep a pride of lions or a tiger 

this is something id do years or research on, on the internet, in books, getting experience and wont be getting any if i can until ive got a house with a bit of land on, i know theyre not like a domestic cat and they can hurt you, so no lectures please

can anyone tell me their personal experience with these cats? and sorry for going on but does anyone know what the laws are against keeping them in say amsterdam and paris? id love to study there and if i like it there(ive been both places and i really do) and could find myself settled there, id like to keep them there when im at least 22, no younger, id like none dwa cats first like baycats and spotted cats so i dont just jump in at the deep end without knowing what cats are like to have 

thought id ask here because i barely get answered on the dwa section


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

give them a chance it's only been 45 mins they are probably of feeding their prides of lions


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

stecal said:


> give them a chance it's only been 45 mins they are probably of feeding their prides of lions


haha!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

No experience with cats as small as that, I'm afraid....only with bigger. But one thing I can tell you......if you're able to afford them, their enclosures and their upkeep by the age of 22, then you'll be bloody lucky!!! 

Unless you're already immensely rich, then you're dreaming kid!:2thumb:

*EDIT* I tell a lie......just looked over my old photos from the cat file, and used to occasionally work with ocelots, geoffroy's cats and fishing cats too. Can't believe I forgot about those. But to be honest, cats never really sparked my interest that much.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> No experience with cats as small as that, I'm afraid....only with bigger. But one thing I can tell you......if you're able to afford them, their enclosures and their upkeep by the age of 22, then you'll be bloody lucky!!!
> 
> Unless you're already immensely rich, then you're dreaming kid!:2thumb:
> 
> *EDIT* I tell a lie......just looked over my old photos from the cat file, and used to occasionally work with ocelots, geoffroy's cats and fishing cats too. Can't believe I forgot about those. But to be honest, cats never really sparked my interest that much.


well id like to know that ive got at least one of those if not all of them:lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> well id like to know that ive got at least one of those if not all of them:lol2:



hahahaha....you're kidding yourself!  It seems like a different obsession every week with you! I don't think you understand the financial strain you'll be under once you leave home and are struggling in your 20's, without having all these incredibly expensive exotics to feed and house. You may want to set your sights a little lower!:2thumb:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> hahahaha....you're kidding yourself!  It seems like a different obsession every week with you! I don't think you understand the financial strain you'll be under once you leave home and are struggling in your 20's, without having all these incredibly expensive exotics to feed and house. You may want to set your sights a little lower!:2thumb:


no ive always wanted a big cat of some sort, and id rather have 2 or 3 of them rather than hundreds of reps and id rather have the cats be my pride and joy and spend most of my money on 2-3 big cats than 30+ snakes and lizards, i can spend more time with each of them that way :whistling2: (if that makes sense and id obviously not be on my own with them id have someone with me to help look after them if i cant for the week because im ill)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> no ive always wanted a big cat of some sort, and id rather have 2 or 3 of them rather than hundreds of reps and id rather have the cats be my pride and joy and spend most of my money on 2-3 big cats than 30+ snakes and lizards, i can spend more time with each of them that way :whistling2: (if that makes sense and id obviously not be on my own with them id have someone with me to help look after them if i cant for the week because im ill)


Well, it's good to have a dream.......I suppose. Let's see how that plays out when you have a minimum wage job! :roll2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> id obviously not be on my own with them id have someone with me to help look after them if i cant for the week because im ill)


oh, and when you have animals, there's no such thing as having time off for illness!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

It will not be cheap. We have half an acre and would not consider cats until we move again to somewhere with more land. Our foxes enclosure cost quite a bit of cash and we are still tinkering with it. Also the food bit is very true, the meat will cost you quite a bit. We are lucky in that we are often given game and roadkill, plus I have permission to hunt rabbits on the farm next door and know people that ferret rabbits.
I would like a lynx or a caracal one day, I have been to look at enclosures and talked to owners, I have joined the FCF and I go to animal parks and zoos where possible and stare at the enclosures more than the cats!

I think it is doable but probably not until you are older and more established financially, I am 37 and I doubt I will manage to get my cat until I am in my forties. Mind you, the foxes, cats, ponies, hawk, dog and belgian hares keep me busy enough for now... :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe if you find any of those gold snakes, you could afford a big cat!:whistling2::roll2::roll2::roll2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/950280-surely-cant-real.html


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Maybe if you find any of those gold snakes, you could afford a big cat!:whistling2::roll2::roll2::roll2:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/950280-surely-cant-real.html


aha i posted it on my tumblr page in january and dug it up to ask the snake section but i wish they were real :whistling2:


----------



## RobynHood. (Mar 21, 2009)

joemeatsix said:


> aha i posted it on my tumblr page in january and dug it up to ask the snake section but i wish they were real :whistling2:


At least you can laugh at yourself dude :2thumb: Nothing worse than someone who takes things to seriously! Although some of your posts are quite ridiculous, and maybe you're a little niave at least you don't kick off about it, and to be honest it's entertaining because of that, bravo : victory:


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

How about starting small? What about a pixiebob? there domestic but still have wild looks and although a bit nuts are fairly easy,but great fun.I hope you get your dream guys,but give yourself a break while you still can.Even with two raccoons along with other domestics its heavy going,but its so much fun on the plus side if youre prepared.x


----------

